# Dial Re-Lume Using A Stereo Microscope



## Sir Alan (Sep 10, 2010)

At this months Clock & Watch fair I picked up a 2nd hand stereo microscope:



in the week I used it for the first time to clean the lume off a gash dial that had the blackest lume I've ever seen. The lume degradation had also attacked the batons themselves, the sharp edges under high magnification were starting to crumble away.

I used a 1.2mm screwdriver with a new blade to scrape the lume off. In the past I've done this whilst looking through a loupe and found that there was a very real risk that the screwdriver would slip and damage the dial. I found it really easy with the stereo microscope, the magnification meant that it looked (and felt) more like clearing a path of snow with a shovel.

Last night I thought I'd have a go at the re-lume. Here's one of the batons:



and here's the finished dial:



the stereo scope is a joy to use. It is also very easy and natural to coordinate very fine hand movement of tools whilst looking through the scope (and just trusting in what you see).


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

that was good was the scope dear to buy?great work that is what I would need to attempt anything like that.


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

It is a joy to see exactly what is going on without having to hold everything still.

Later,

William


----------



## DaveA (Jan 24, 2012)

Can you use a scope on a desk of normal height, or do you need it to be slightly higher or lower to achieve a comfortable working height?


----------



## ketiljo (Apr 22, 2009)

I have one as well. Love it and it for just about everything. Make sure it has a barlow lens. It's a 0.5x lens that halves the magnification but doubles the working distance. Also, get a LED ring light. I got one from ebay. Far better than the fluorescent light.


----------



## DJH584 (Apr 10, 2013)

Unfortunately, for me, these fairs are at the wrong time of year i.e. lack of money!! Otherwise I would on to them like a shot.

To the OP: good work on the relume. You'll have to give us what is called a "lume shot" showing it off.

What product did you use to relume it?


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

DaveA said:


> Can you use a scope on a desk of normal height, or do you need it to be slightly higher or lower to achieve a comfortable working height?


I do. I simply raise my chair to a comfortable height.

Later,

William


----------



## Sir Alan (Sep 10, 2010)

DJH584 said:


> To the OP: good work on the relume. You'll have to give us what is called a "lume shot" showing it off.
> 
> What product did you use to relume it?


I use the Bergeon lume kit, white.

I've yet to figure out how to do a good lume shot (i.e. what camera setting and environment).


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Sir Alan said:


> DJH584 said:
> 
> 
> > To the OP: good work on the relume. You'll have to give us what is called a "lume shot" showing it off.
> ...


If your camera will allow manual adjustments, set it for minimum aperture (biggest number) and keep slowing the shutter speed with each successive shot. Have the camera on a stand or tripod and use a remote release or timer release. Shoot in darkness or near darkness, depending on the effect you wish to achieve. A small LED flashlight/torch will allow the camera to focus and recharge the lume. Once you have focus shut off the light and finish releasing the shutter.

Later,

William


----------

